# Skinny Leaves - Free Knit Scarf Pattern



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Available for free on Ravelry at
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skinny-leaves

This is called Skinny Leaves not because the leaves are skinny - and its not designed for skinny people - its a skinny scarf that measures 4.5 inches (11.5cm) wide, and is 68.5 inches (174cm) long.

Knit with Araucania Botany Lace, which is actually a light fingering weight yarn, the scarf is lightweight but has some substance that makes it perfect for cool autumn days.

The yarn is a hand-dyed wine color (colorway 2118).

Two basic lace stitch patterns are involved, with some eyelet rows where the wooden beads are placed (3 beads), and a knit-on edging.

Youll need some lace knitting experience for this, but its a good practice piece if youd like to improve your lace knitting skills, knit-on editing skills, and bead placement skills!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lovely. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Love the pattern!!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful work, beautiful pattern, love the color! Thank you for the link...

Fiona. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it's a beautiful design.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it's a beautiful design. Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you for designing it and especially for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great looking scarf - will bookmark it - must make it - thanks for sharing


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.
What lovely scarf gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! I tend to like the narrower scarfs because I don't like anything bulky around my neck. This is perfect.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely in a great color. Pretty border!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this very pretty pattern link!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Available for free on Ravelry at
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skinny-leaves
> 
> This is called Skinny Leaves not because the leaves are skinny - and its not designed for skinny people - its a skinny scarf that measures 4.5 inches (11.5cm) wide, and is 68.5 inches (174cm) long.
> ...


Thank you so much for the link.
Marly


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for the link.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, it is a very pretty pattern.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty scarf


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback - hope you give the pattern a try. Let me know if you have any questions or comments!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just gorgeous, thank you for sharing the pattern. It is on my to do list, maybe next. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It looks great and I can't wait to try it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for another lovely pattern.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Gorgeous scarf &#128512; this will be my next project, getting ready to make Christmas gifts &#127873;. Thank you &#128147;


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Great design! I love the way you dealt with the double leaf pattern at the beginning and end, playing up the asymmetry rather than trying to hide it! Smart choice. Love the color as well. I like your work a lot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Great design! I love the way you dealt with the double leaf pattern at the beginning and end, playing up the asymmetry rather than trying to hide it! Smart choice. Love the color as well. I like your work a lot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Dee. I'm a big fan of yours as well!! :-D


----------

